# Remake of Smash 64 - In Progress



## YugamiSekai (Jul 12, 2015)

I am currently working on a remake of Smash 64 in the Blender Game Engine.

*UPDATE 7/20/2015:*






Development is really slow with just one person so I most likely will need a dev team.

Stages Currently In Development:
Hyrule Castle
Planet Zebes

Edit 9/19/15: Also, if someone could supply some stage models (.OBJ or .DAE format) other than Hyrule Castle that would be great.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 18, 2015)

This is really cool.
I've been wondering if the same could be done for Pokémon Stadium 2 to make a fanmade Gen 6 Stadium

Unfortunately I don't have any technical skills so I can't help.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jul 21, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> This is really cool.
> I've been wondering if the same could be done for Pokémon Stadium 2 to make a fanmade Gen 6 Stadium
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have any technical skills so I can't help.


I'm thinking of remaking other Nintendo 64 games also. I haven't played Pokémon Stadium or 2 but I'll check it out.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 21, 2015)

Have you tried posting this on Smash oriented forums and/or related subreddits? (If you haven't already.) The Smash community is very enthusiastic about the series, so those would likely be the best places to petition for help. Could be a bit tougher to gather support since development doesn't look that far along, but you might as well give it the old college try.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jul 21, 2015)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Have you tried posting this on Smash oriented forums and/or related subreddits? (If you haven't already.) The Smash community is very enthusiastic about the series, so those would likely be the best places to petition for help. Could be a bit tougher to gather support since development doesn't look that far along, but you might as well give it the old college try.


I plan to. I currently don't have a Reddit account but I have been thinking about one. I guess I'll make one now. And about the Smash community I haven't really announced it anywhere so I'll go to Smashboards.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2015)

kprovost7314 said:


> I currently don't have a Reddit account but I have been thinking about one. I guess I'll make one now.


Brace yourself


----------



## avinashlego (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm really good with Sketchup, but I'm not sure what file formats you would like me to export to and whether Sketchup has support for them.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jan 2, 2016)

avinashlego said:


> I'm really good with Sketchup, but I'm not sure what file formats you would like me to export to and whether Sketchup has support for them.


I would prefer .obj but you can use .dae or .3ds (if Blender supports that, I forget).


----------



## Octoling (Jan 2, 2016)

This looks very nice!  If you add other characters (and not just the original 12 fighters) can you PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEEEAAAASSSEEEE ADD BACK POKEMON TRAINER WITH IVYSAUR AND SQURTILE?! (Pokemon Trainer is bae)


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jan 2, 2016)

Octoling said:


> This looks very nice!  If you add other characters (and not just the original 12 fighters) can you PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEEEAAAASSSEEEE ADD BACK POKEMON TRAINER WITH IVYSAUR AND SQURTILE?! (Pokemon Trainer is bae)


I'll see what I can do. Hopefully I can add every single character from all smash games (along with some new characters  )


----------



## Catastrophic (Jan 2, 2016)

kprovost7314 said:


> (along with some new characters  )



As a Blender Engine exclusive, you should make a blender playable.


----------



## avinashlego (Jan 2, 2016)

Good news! I found an online converter that can convert any 3d filetype into any other 3d filetype. So that means I can start creating stages for you in Sketchup.
Avinashlego reporting for duty. What would you like me to get started with?


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jan 2, 2016)

*UPDATE 1/1/16:*
I haven't given up on this project if that's what you think. I hereby give you another Hyrule Castle update.






All that's left is the skybox and effects, and I might just add a few new effects. 
I'm still working on Planet Zebes but that's going to be a challenge since those textures are 2D and I want all 3D textures (or at least appear to be 3D).

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



avinashlego said:


> Good news! I found an online converter that can convert any 3d filetype into any other 3d filetype. So that means I can start creating stages for you in Sketchup.
> Avinashlego reporting for duty. What would you like me to get started with?


(sorry for double post) The Peach Castle stage would be nice.


----------



## Octoling (Jan 2, 2016)

All I ask is to *NOT* add any meme characters like shrek.  Also, is there anything I can do to help? I lack model skills but still.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

http://www.models-resource.com/wii_u/supersmashbrosforwiiu/model/10496/ You can get some character models off this site

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

even one for pokemon trainer (sorry for the spam I just love ivysaur and pokemon trainer)


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jan 2, 2016)

Octoling said:


> All I ask is to *NOT* add any meme characters like shrek.  Also, is there anything I can do to help?


I will *possibly* add Goku (but come on, the guy has Brawl mods and has been in other fighting games) and I will let you know if there is anything else you can do.


----------



## Octoling (Jan 2, 2016)

kprovost7314 said:


> I will *possibly* add Goku (but come on, the guy has Brawl mods and has been in other fighting games) and I will let you know if there is anything else you can do.


I'm fine with Goku tbh (MAYBE you can add Eren Yeagar and *MAYBE* Levi as a clone just like how Marth and Roy were introduced)


----------



## Dragonlord (Jan 2, 2016)

Why exactly you went for BGE? You might be better off using a standalone game engine (even a simple one since that project does not require huge GFX) and using Blender for the model/stage creation. BGE standalone is always a bit... finicky.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jan 2, 2016)

Dragonlord said:


> Why exactly you went for BGE? You might be better off using a standalone game engine (even a simple one since that project does not require huge GFX) and using Blender for the model/stage creation. BGE standalone is always a bit... finicky.


Well I'm not near finished so I could change engines. What do you suggest?


----------



## artur3004 (Jan 2, 2016)

What changes do you want to apply for the characters moveset? (If any) I suggest to remove ledge hogging and do it like smash 4 (ledge hogging kills are so boring)
also:
2. no invincibility if regrab ledge (only when you touched the ground or getting hit by the opponent)
3. teching on other surfaces then just ground
all other suggestions make game unfortunately more like melee
4. maybe side stepping?
5. air dodge? like melee (and grant wavedashing) or like braw/smash4
6. Side B move?
7. ability to input fast fall while doing an aerial move?

ok ok, i think i just listened most differences between smash 64 and melee xD


----------



## Dragonlord (Jan 2, 2016)

kprovost7314 said:


> Well I'm not near finished so I could change engines. What do you suggest?


If you are nearly finished there's not much sense thinking about an engine change. Judging by your signature you have worked worked with Unity already. Other simple game engines are a possibility too. But as mentioned, if you are that far better stick to BGE to avoid lots of rework. Thought you are not that far into it when you asked for Blender and Python knowledge.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jan 9, 2016)

Dragonlord said:


> If you are nearly finished there's not much sense thinking about an engine change. Judging by your signature you have worked worked with Unity already. Other simple game engines are a possibility too. But as mentioned, if you are that far better stick to BGE to avoid lots of rework. Thought you are not that far into it when you asked for Blender and Python knowledge.


I said I'm *not *near finished.


----------



## Dragonlord (Jan 9, 2016)

kprovost7314 said:


> I said I'm *not *near finished.


Then I misunderstood you.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Feb 17, 2016)

Bad news guys, my laptop (the one making this project) charger broke. I'm gonna have to put this project on hold until I get it fixed or replaced. (There's gonna be a lot of cutting and taping...)


----------



## telespentry (May 17, 2016)

I can help with some extra stages but don't know python.


----------



## YugamiSekai (May 18, 2016)

telespentry said:


> I can help with some extra stages but don't know python.


I got my laptop working a while ago but I put the project on hiatus to work on 3DS homebrew. Any help is appreciated for the future though!


----------



## gbaboy123 (May 18, 2016)

I did this kind of remake of the beta Kirby stage of smash 64 a long time ago maybe you want it 




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I actually don't know if I have it really


----------



## telespentry (May 18, 2016)

Ok thanks! For making some extra stage packs, anything specific I need to keep in mind like proper scaling and stuff? I'm probably best at materials so if you need any help with cycles materials I can probably help.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 18, 2016)

Do you still need any stage models? I've been wanting to do something with my modeling software for a while :3

Edit: What level of polish are you looking for on stages? High-poly HD or noticeably N64 remake?


----------



## gbaboy123 (May 18, 2016)

telespentry said:


> Ok thanks! For making some extra stage packs, anything specific I need to keep in mind like proper scaling and stuff? I'm probably best at materials so if you need any help with cycles materials I can probably help.


I don't know the art you want in the game. as you can see the art I used is almost the same as the n64 one. I need to search my computer to find it so if you want it give me some time to find it and you can do whatever you want with it. I can probably assist you with more models aswell

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

This is the original one


----------



## telespentry (May 18, 2016)

gbaboy123 said:


> I don't know the art you want in the game. as you can see the art I used is almost the same as the n64 one. I need to search my computer to find it so if you want it give me some time to find it and you can do whatever you want with it. I can probably assist you with more models aswell
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> This is the original one


I think you quoted the wrong guy. I'm another dude looking to join the project.


----------



## gbaboy123 (May 18, 2016)

telespentry said:


> I think you quoted the wrong guy. I'm another dude looking to join the project.


ohh hahahahaha sorry bro


----------



## YugamiSekai (May 18, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Do you still need any stage models? I've been wanting to do something with my modeling software for a while :3
> 
> Edit: What level of polish are you looking for on stages? High-poly HD or noticeably N64 remake?


Something between that. Pretty much like if Melee had n64 graphics but it wasn't low poly.


----------



## Roomsaver (May 18, 2016)

inb4 thread deleted


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 19, 2016)

Roomsaver said:


> inb4 thread deleted


? Why would it be?


----------



## Roomsaver (May 19, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> ? Why would it be?


You're recreating a game pretty much in it's entirety. Melee43DS was removed and that wasn't nearly as identical as this is.


----------



## Red9419 (May 19, 2016)

Roomsaver said:


> You're recreating a game pretty much in it's entirety. Melee43DS was removed and that wasn't nearly as identical as this is.


The guy who made Melee43Ds got banned so the post was taken down aswell. I don't think the thread was the problem. This seems like a nice project though.


----------



## Roomsaver (May 19, 2016)

Red9419 said:


> The guy who made Melee43Ds got banned so the post was taken down aswell. I don't think the thread was the problem. This seems like a nice project though.


He wasn't banned for Melee43DS? I hope the project resurfaces on here.


----------



## Red9419 (May 19, 2016)

Roomsaver said:


> He wasn't banned for Melee43DS? I hope the project resurfaces on here.


It did. Here I think this one isn't related but I still linked it.


----------



## avinashlego (May 19, 2016)

I'm pretty good at 3D Modeling! I can definitely probably make a stage or 2. Just tell me what you'd like me to do and I'll get onto it!


----------



## YugamiSekai (May 19, 2016)

He got banned because he was trying to recreate the game move by move and make it an 1:1 copy (somewhat) with Sm4sh.


----------

